# Multiple styles within an HTML tag..?



## llckll (Apr 8, 2004)

hey sorry about the previous post.. i felt as though it was confusing.

simply put..

can i have multiple styles in one html [TD] tag?

For ex.

a
a.active
a.visited
a.hover

they'll all have different styles. but i don't want to use them as :

a.leftnav_linkText {
font-family: <%=itemTextFont%>; 
font-size: <%=itemTextSize%>; 
font-weight: <%=itemTextWeight%>; 
color: <%=itemTextColor%>; 
text-decoration: none;
padding-top: 2px;

/*width: 50px;*/
}

a.leftnav_linkText:visited {
text-decoration: none;
color: <%=itemTextColor%>;
font-family: <%=itemTextFont%>;
font-size: <%=itemTextSize%>;
font-weight: <%=itemTextWeight%>;
padding-top: 2px;

/*width: 50px;*/
}

a.leftnav_linkText:active {
text-decoration: none;
color: <%=itemTextColor%>;
font-family: <%=itemTextFont%>;
font-size: <%=itemTextSize%>;
font-weight: <%=itemTextWeight%>;
padding-top: 2px;

/*width: 50px;*/
}

a.leftnav_linkText:hover {
text-decoration: underline;
color: <%=itemTextHoverColor%>;
font-family: <%=itemTextFont%>;
font-size: <%=itemTextSize%>;
font-weight: <%=itemTextWeight%>;
padding-top: 2px;

/*width: 50px;*/
}

i need to get all those parameters in the same [TD] if possible.

[TD];font-size: <%=itemTextSize%>;font-weight: <%=itemTextWeight%>;color: <%=itemTextColor%>;text-decoration: none;padding-top: 2px;">HOME[/TD]

this has only the a style parameters in it, but i need to get the other three in there..

is that possible?

thanks.


----------

